# NASHVILLE, TN--Need Rescue Contact



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi all,

One of my best friends found a rottie mix this weekend. She has posted him on CL, PF and put signs up all over the place. She contacted Rottie rescue but they are full. She is willing to keep him until he finds a home (if he doesn't get reclaimed) and is willing to contribute some to his vetting (he is neutered and appears healthy except for a fatty tumor on his hip) but she needs help placing him. Does anyone know of any all breed rescues in Nashville or have any rescue contacts there? I've been helping her over the phone and email but it would be great if there was someone local to help her. 

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------

